# DeerTexas



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Has anyone had any luck finding a lease with this service? I know it is early in the year but so far about the only thing that shows up is a 400 ac lease looking for 6 guns at 2k per gun, is that what leases are going for these days?:frown:


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I have had luck with Deer Texas. Just check it every day and maybe it will happen. 400ac lease with 6 guns at 2k per gun is a bad joke.. Someone doesent care.

Charlie


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

There are some absolute crooks on there, just seeing what will bite. There are leases more normally priced throughout the year though. Best thing is to get a year pass, and check it frequently.

You can tell who the people trying to hit a home run are... typically lease brokers, you'll see their name next to multiple (and usually overpriced leases)

All it takes is one good listing though,...


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

400 acres for 6 hunters is way 2 crowded and for 2 large per hunter?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

BEER4BAIT said:


> 400 acres for 6 hunters is way 2 crowded and for 2 large per hunter?


]

well heck... if that ones not big enough, there's another one on there that's 600 acres for 6 people for only $3300 a gun!

a freaking bargin!

It seems there is one crook in particular that's posting the ridiculous prices leases, all in areas of south texas that are shot to hell and back.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I can't help but think that the price of gas, price of corn and the price of deer leases is going to have a negative effect on hunting in our near future.


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

Did y'all notice the one that lasted less than a day in Mills county last week that was for 2 guns on 300 acres for $1,250/gun? What about the one that was posted on the 28th in Coleman County for $800/gun?  It won't get cheaper than that unless you're in a hunt club in the pineywoods of East Texas.

There's always plenty to complain about in the way of lease prices no matter where you look. Best advice I have... Ignore the ones you don't like, call on the ones you do and be ready to act. Good luck all.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> I can't help but think that the price of gas, price of corn and the price of deer leases is going to have a negative effect on hunting in our near future.


It will, last yr. it took a big bill just to buy the fuel there and back, less trips and stay longer at the lease I suppose, opening wknd., then thanksgiving week and christmas week, no more spur of the moments lets' go!


----------



## farmdude (Mar 25, 2008)

Bucksnort said:


> I can't help but think that the price of gas, price of corn and the price of deer leases is going to have a negative effect on hunting in our near future.


won't effect me one bit.
gas price..electric wheelchair
corn price....when ya got 150,000 bu. to sell... thats good the price is high
corn for deer...we let em eat it off of the stalk (we allways leave some for the deer/pheasants)
deer leases???? I own my own ground 2500 acres
very very few leases here

hell there *are* benefits of living in SD and being an old farmer in a wheelchair

I feel for you poor Texans!!!!...gotta burn gas....pay big for deer corn...pay big $ for a place to hunt.....and by far tha worst....ITS HOTTER THAN HELL!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Agree, Us diehards will still find a way. But we aren't getting any newcomers involved. If any of you are NRA members they just had an article about this very thing in their mag. I can't remember the number in the decline of hunters but it was very significant. Most excuse I find is they can't afford it.


----------



## farmdude (Mar 25, 2008)

Bucksnort said:


> Agree, Us diehards will still find a way. But we aren't getting any newcomers involved. If any of you are NRA members they just had an article about this very thing in their mag. I can't remember the number in the decline of hunters but it was very significant. *Most excuse I find is they can't afford it.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> here I thought everyone in Texas was rich?????????


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

farmdude said:


> Bucksnort said:
> 
> 
> > Agree, Us diehards will still find a way. But we aren't getting any newcomers involved. If any of you are NRA members they just had an article about this very thing in their mag. I can't remember the number in the decline of hunters but it was very significant. *Most excuse I find is they can't afford it.[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## nada (Aug 12, 2005)

jjtroutkiller I notice you said it was too early. My group was thinking it was too late? We started looking a while back and there was quite a bit out there, now it seems like it has dried up. My last 2 leases have started with turkey season so I thought we missed out this year. Do most leases start then? When do you think the best time to look is?


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

nada said:


> My group was thinking it was too late? We started looking a while back and there was quite a bit out there, now it seems like it has dried up. My last 2 leases have started with turkey season so I thought we missed out this year. Do most leases start then? When do you think the best time to look is?


Whenever you need a lease is the time to be looking, my friend. More will come available after spring turkey season ends, but the absolute BEST time (buyers market) is July - Oct. Most people believe right after deer season is the best time. They're wrong.


----------



## JLC72 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info Scott.. I guess their is still a chance..


----------



## nada (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks Scott, you've given me some hope.


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

More will be available the closer we get to Oct with less competition for what is there. Prices tend to drop and landowners are more willing to negotiate at that time. I know most deer hunters, heck all of us actually, like to be setup by then. However, if you can hold out, I think you'll be rewarded. Good luck & live it up!!


----------



## bklem (May 12, 2006)

You're on the right track. I've found two leases on Deertexas and both were after July. Both were fine and am still on the last one. Good site.


----------



## swtmike (Jul 20, 2005)

I would agree, seems there are just a handful of leases that run from turkey season to turkey season anymore, I think most just throw it in as a bonus. But you also have to think that some people are looking for a new place to go, which they wouldn't typically find during deer season, so once they lock in else where, their places will come up, domino effect I guess. I would put my money on June through September.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

DeerTexas said:


> More will be available the closer we get to Oct with less competition for what is there. Prices tend to drop and landowners are more willing to negotiate at that time. I know most deer hunters, heck all of us actually, like to be setup by then. However, if you can hold out, I think you'll be rewarded. Good luck & live it up!!


Scott, I don't think anyone has any problem with you or your site...I've been using it for two years now and have seen some decent deals. It's a free service for lease owners or managers to use. I also know you have banned people that are posting leases that many have had issues with, so it's good there is some control on it.

I just get a kick out of a certain lease broker's leases.... maybe you could put his under a seperate tab... maybe you could call it "absolute BS"


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

If you are interested in East Texas, the year round lease agreements with land owners (a lot of timber companies) usually end around March-June. If the lease is not renewed they can be leased by new folks interested. The key to a good East Texas lease in getting on one and staying a long time. Make sure it is big enough to show results from food plots, feeders, etc. and not so small the neighbors can kill all the deer in the area. That is the biggest threat. That and hogs. Keep in mind most (not all) East Texas leases can not compare to quanity of deer in other parts of the state. But there is something about it I just love. Good luck in your search.


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Scott, I don't think anyone has any problem with you or your site...I've been using it for two years now and have seen some decent deals. It's a free service for lease owners or managers to use. I also know you have banned people that are posting leases that many have had issues with, so it's good there is some control on it.
> 
> I just get a kick out of a certain lease broker's leases.... maybe you could put his under a seperate tab... maybe you could call it "absolute BS"


Noted. Thanks!!


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

I thought DeerTexas was great, and Scott was very helpful with any questions I had. I am about to join again just to keep am eye on what's out there. Jeff


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> Yes we are. We all wear cowboy hats, have huge ranches, ride horses to work too.


You forgot that we all own ranches in South Dakota too!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

State_Vet said:


> You forgot that we all own ranches in South Dakota too!


 you do??? and you haven't invited me yet?? I'm hurt.
hwell:  but!! you CAN make up for it. by taking me as a guest on that brand new 10,000 acre lease of yours 

okay, okay - back to the original comment. Deertexas has a great website as far as I'm concerned. I've used it several times and been successful every time, finding a lease I wanted and having a great season in the process. I'll be using it again this year to see what I can locate for the upcoming season. Kudos to Scott for running a much needed website.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> You forgot that we all own ranches in South Dakota too!


ANd we all have 7 or 8 oil wells.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> ANd we all have 7 or 8 oil wells.


Yep, and the biggest and best whitetail deer herd. In fact everything is bigger and better in TEXAS!


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

"ITS HOTTER THAN HELL!!!!"
And don't forget that in the winter we can: Golf, fish, bird hunt, do things outside...heck, just plain go outside.


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks Roger!!


----------



## Jtaylor (Apr 14, 2005)

I subscribed to DeerTexas about 4 or 5 years ago. I was ACTIVELY searching for a new lease, as ours was leased through a broker and he found someone else to pay double the money. I didn't want to haul everything from Lease A to home, then from home to Lease B. I needed a lease NOW so I wouldn't have to move everything twice.... but don't we all want our lease right now???

Anyway, before I subscribed to DeerTexas, I had bookmarked every major newspaper classified section website in Texas, the Thrify Nickel, and many other forums and website that I might find classified ads for leases. After subscribing to DeerTexas, I was disapointed in the lease listings, as the service seemed to be a mirror image of what I was already seeing in the Thrifty Nickel, Fort Work Star Telegram, Houston Chronicle, etc. I did complain to Scott, and he offered to refund my money. I declined, because he did list a few leases that I didn't find in the newspapers.. and I only needed one lease.

My opinion, is that if you have the Internet time to watch ALL of these websites on a daily basis, you will see most of the ads as soon as they come available before they show in DeerTexas. Most, but not all.

If you don't have the time to search all these websites daily, DeerTexas seems to have a good list that pulls from multiple sources from around the state.

This is just my opinion, and its based on my experience from a few years ago.


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'll testify to the being able to afford it thing. I looked into a guided hunt for my son's first hunt this next year, can tell that's out. So looking into trying to find a lease I can get him on where it's safe number one, and hopefully even seeing a deer. It's crazy expensive here..... I grew up in N.M. plenty of places to hunt on BLM land, wow do I miss that.

I guess I didn't really think about hunting as being such an expense.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

coastalbend74 said:


> I'll testify to the being able to afford it thing. I looked into a guided hunt for my son's first hunt this next year, can tell that's out. So looking into trying to find a lease I can get him on where it's safe number one, and hopefully even seeing a deer. It's crazy expensive here..... I grew up in N.M. plenty of places to hunt on BLM land, wow do I miss that.
> 
> *I guess I didn't really think about hunting as being such an expense.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> WELCOME TO TEXAS!!!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I've used both DeerTexas and Huntingpages. Never found a ranch on either one. Of course, that may have had something to do with me being so picky. LOL

But, I will say, the next time I'm in the market for a lease, I will definitely use their services. If I'm about to drop a couple of grand+ on a deer lease, an extra $30 is worth it to cover all my bases. 

What if the "deer lease of a lifetime" is posted there, but, you decided to save $30???


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> I've used both DeerTexas and HuntingPages. Never found a ranch on either one. Of course, that may have had something to do with me being so picky. LOL


Nahhhhh!! Ya think? LOL!!



> But, I will say, the next time I'm in the market for a lease, I will definitely use their services. If I'm about to drop a couple of grand+ on a deer lease, an extra $30 is worth it to cover all my bases.
> 
> What if the "deer lease of a lifetime" is posted there, but, you decided to save $30???


No kiddin.


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

swtmike said:


> I would put my money on June through September.


The leases I've been on, the end of July is when the money was due. And with the rising cost in gas, corn, etc....., some people won't renew. I expect a lot of openings comin up this year. And if you find one, take the time to go out and take a look at it. I didn't on one, and ended up throwing that money away.


----------



## warrington (Jul 24, 2006)

Scenerio of interest possibly. I have 650 acres 10 miles north of Abilene that I was thinking about leasing out. 300 acres are an old CRP area and are open. It is adjacent to 2000 acres of wheat right across the creek. There is a tree line The clear fork of the Brazos (a creek) runs along the north and east side of the property. I have had feeders on it but they run off and on. We have seen deer and hogs on the property but have never killed any. We have a cabin on the place but it is just for our family. There is electricity and water on the place where you could hook up a travel trailer. It is a beautiful place and you can see ~15 miles from where the travel trailer would sit. 
The offer is a 1 year offer. It would be for hunting right for deer, ducks, and hogs in exchange for building fence. I will have 2 (450 lb feeders) and 1 600lb feeder on the place. I have 3 4x6 blinds to hunt out of. The blinds and feeder will have to be set up. You can add additional blinds and feeders but remember that the lease is only from July 1st to January 14th. No quail or turkey hunting allowed. Dove hunting opening weekend will be for our family only, after opening weekend you can dove hunt each weekend. The lease is for 4 people and does not cost a penny. Only thing, is that in return you have to build 1 ½ miles of 5 strand barb wire fence. All material will be supplied. There will be 5 gates which will require a tractor & post hole digger for the corner posts. Every 6 t posts will be a 3 inch wood post. 
There is no guarantee or what you will see and kill. I know there usually is a lot of ducks on the 2 ponds as well along the creeks. My cousin 2 miles away shot a large 12 point on his place last year. Our problem is that I can only make it out 1 time every 6 weeks and my feeders were usually plugged up or not working. This is an cheap opportunity but does require some manual labor. The fence is on all level ground, actually going through an old wheat field. If you look on google satellite, hodges tx, you go north on CR 495, where the road slants left, directly in front of you is our west fence line. The light area to the right of the fence line is the old wheat field, the dark green outline is the north side of the property along the creek. I also have 1 other platform feeder and a regular 55 gallon feeder that need motors, but you can put those up. The place could hold 4 or 5 feeders or more, it does not matter how many you put up, but only 4 people will be able to hunt off the property. There will be a 1 trophy buck per person and pics need to be taken for each deer killed. I have one guy interested in it so far. There are 30 head of cattle out there as well.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Good Luck Warrington. I think it says alot about your character laying everything out. Alot of ranchers would lease it for a year, save the money, build the fence then kick you off. Your letting everyone know your plans up front. Are you supplying the tractor? Don't know what it cost to build a mile 1/2 of fence but I bet 4 young strapping dudes could do it in no time. I would think your biggest obsticle on this board is no one knows who you are.


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

I got on a lease as a result of DeerTexas.com and I lost around $2500 because of it, never even got to hunt it and lost all of my equipment. I bought a six month subscribtion from DeerTexas.com and never really came up with anything I could consider leasing. If I were looking for a lease I would subscribe again. If your interested in why I lost my money and equipment just PM me and I will reply.


----------



## warrington (Jul 24, 2006)

I actually grew up in the Freeport area, name is William Arrington, I am now a doctor of podiatric medicine up in Mesquite, TX. This is family land that we have had for over 60 years. I believe that if everything is out in the open it makes for a better transaction for everyone. The place has excellent main roads. The best part for me is relaxing at camp where you can see miles off the front porch. I will try to post some pics for you all.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

I found a new lease on deertexas this year, keep checking, the right one will pop up with time


----------



## JLC72 (Nov 7, 2006)

Great offer for someone. Green for you!


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

asolde said:


> I got on a lease as a result of DeerTexas.com and I lost around $2500 because of it....


Because of WHAT?


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

thats crazy high



jjtroutkiller said:


> Has anyone had any luck finding a lease with this service? I know it is early in the year but so far about the only thing that shows up is a 400 ac lease looking for 6 guns at 2k per gun, is that what leases are going for these days?:frown:


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

We have 4 hunters that shot 120 B&C to 172 B&C and we pay 2000 per hunter not crazy high but crazy good.


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

B4B - What County?


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

B4B hunt across 2 counties.. Stonewall etc.. Aspermont. We have big deer there, not tons.. Here is one of mine from this year.. 21" spread.. West Texas are where big deer, are not as many, but you can still get leases, by going to the feed stores and posting signs.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Garrett why u shootin shch a babby deer.......................................................I'm just jealous of the spread man!


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

garrettryan said:


> ...you can still get leases, by going to the feed stores and posting signs.


Lightning strikes close every now and then even if you're not paying attention.... but it's pretty rare.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Swampus said:


> Garrett why u shootin shch a babby deer.......................................................I'm just jealous of the spread man!


Because they are more tender.. always carry spot remover with me..


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

HA HA HA!!! and a napkin to wipe off the milk!!!!! 2 much garrett!--gonna slay um' this weekend Brother!


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Swampus said:


> HA HA HA!!! and a napkin to wipe off the milk!!!!! 2 much garrett!--gonna slay um' this weekend Brother!


I want a prego doe.. so I can have suckling axis roast..


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks like I found a lease through work, 3800 acres with 15 members around Sonora @ 1750 a person.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

DeerTexas said:


> Did y'all notice the one that lasted less than a day in Mills county last week that was for 2 guns on 300 acres for $1,250/gun? What about the one that was posted on the 28th in Coleman County for $800/gun? It won't get cheaper than that unless you're in a hunt club in the pineywoods of East Texas.
> 
> There's always plenty to complain about in the way of lease prices no matter where you look. Best advice I have... Ignore the ones you don't like, call on the ones you do and be ready to act. Good luck all.


I, for one, hunt the Piney Woods of Texas. Well, close to the actual Piney Woods.

We are on a family lease that is $560 per year plus another $150 to leave our camper there year round. It's about 150 miles from the house (depending on which way we go). We have about 100 acres to hunt with three stands on it. There is a live stream that runs along the edge of about 25% of our 100 acres. Hogs all year long.

We see many deer every year. This past year we both took deer that would pass the 13" minimum spread rule. And, that rule is coming to more of East Texas real soon.

For us, the cost is reasonable. We get to see relatives in the area and we are on one very family friendly lease.

I guess it depends on what you are looking for.

GY


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

JDS said:


> I thought DeerTexas was great, and Scott was very helpful with any questions I had. I am about to join again just to keep am eye on what's out there. Jeff


Same here. I found my lease on 2cool, but I still like to look at DeerTexas to learn what the market looks like. There are some silly prices but also some good deals....just like any other product for sale. Can't blame some of those guys for being optomists.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

I found my new lease on DeerTexas. 12 spots at $2 per acre...of course it is 16,000 acres

Warrington - I appreciate you making the offer you did for everyone to see, someone will definitely benefit from it. I have family from Abilene and I went to college there so I know the area fairly well...there can be some really good just north of Abilene.


----------



## warrington (Jul 24, 2006)

the place is 2 miles north of hodges, 7 miles west of hawley


----------

